# Winter is coming ...



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

There we go again .... Frozen tools ,, frozen mud ,,, frozen hand .. But i was wondering how many of you guys put plumbing antifreeze in a bucket with their aut. Tools in it to avoid them to freeze before and after the jobsite ?


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Good trick!


----------



## foxinteriorsllc (Oct 25, 2009)

*September 14*

glycol can fade blue tools, other than that it does`nt hurt them


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Just moved all my mud/glue/caulk/etc down into the basement 

Goodbye lovely 2 months of summer 

Hello 9 months of winter


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It's for your hands!!! Not the sheep!!!:whistling2:

Works fast..:yes:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Just moved all my mud/glue/caulk/etc down into the basement
> 
> Goodbye lovely 2 months of summer
> 
> Hello 9 months of winter


Yep hello gloom  

65 during the days 50's at night is rough.. :whistling2:
But... at least you're not paying $4.80 a gal. at the pump


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I saw 28 the other morning


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn it was *HOT* Today on Vancouver Island.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Summer is comming for the Aussies and Kiwis. Lucky bucks. You Canucks gotta have a bitchin' winter though. When I see the NY snow belt get hammered I think, I bet the Canadians have 10 more feet of snow and it's 40 degrees colder up there. 
Just think how numb your fingers and toes are gonna be going out to the porta john, bundled up all the time, getting stuck and shoveling all that snow, everything frozen for months upon months,
cigarette lighter wont flick, wet froze firewood, froze tools, cold truck wont start, cold froze sweat, beard or muzzie froze with breath, things breaking just from being soooooooo cooooooold. Awesome:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Summer is comming for the Aussies and Kiwis. Lucky bucks. You Canucks gotta have a bitchin' winter though. When I see the NY snow belt get hammered I think, I bet the Canadians have 10 more feet of snow and it's 40 degrees colder up there.
> Just think how numb your fingers and toes are gonna be going out to the porta john, bundled up all the time, getting stuck and shoveling all that snow, everything frozen for months upon months,
> cigarette lighter wont flick, wet froze firewood, froze tools, cold truck wont start, cold froze sweat, beard or muzzie froze with breath, things breaking just from being soooooooo cooooooold. Awesome:thumbup:


 It actually kind'a snowed here today...I was not impressed..
It was more like wet flurries mixed with hail..but still.
They say it's supposed to snow this week  Soo early..


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It hit 30 Deg c here last week, and it is only October. Our real heat does not hit until Christmas. The up side is I dont have to cut and cart anymore firewood until May, and I can turn off the electric hot water heater and run on solar:thumbsup:. We also have solar collectors on the roof to produce electricity and send it back to the power grid, so that off sets our usage over winter.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> It hit 30 Deg c here last week, and it is only October. Our real heat does not hit until Christmas. The up side is I dont have to cut and cart anymore firewood until May, and I can turn off the electric hot water heater and run on solar:thumbsup:. We also have solar collectors on the roof to produce electricity and send it back to the power grid, so that off sets our usage over winter.


Sweet, I have put in a solar ready water cylinder, Not getting the panels yet, Thats another 10k i think, Thats a lot of powerbills so its actually hardly worth it yet.

Screw that, 2 months of summer then 9 months of winter, It was prob 17 degrees here today, Its spring for me so thats plenty of rain.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

My Van had 2 b defrosted last week!!!
As u say PT it seems like its coming early which is not a good sign!!


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I'm in florida on a disney vacation with the wife and kids it was 100 yesterday, it was 70 degrees last night so i jumped in the hot tub lol. I heard it was 1 degree celcius back home in ont.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

hey mudshark. don't tell them about our weather. i don't want to jinx it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I fire these guys up tomorrow Dehumidifer at night


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my - I think I can smell those stinky things from here Moore. Hate those things, but I guess ya gotta do what ya gotta do if there is no 220 volt.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Oh my - I think I can smell those stinky things from here Moore. Hate those things, but I guess ya gotta do what ya gotta do if there is no 220 volt.


I'm lucky to have power at all!! 50% of the time I run a generator! :yes:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Yuck... BTDT, never again. the moisture those things put off is almost self defeating. Ever try the small electic heaters? They put off plenty of heat if you scatter a couple around, and cost you nothing to run as long as theres power on site


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> Yuck... BTDT, never again. the moisture those things put off is almost self defeating. Ever try the small electic heaters? They put off plenty of heat if you scatter a couple around, and cost you nothing to run as long as theres power on site


 Around here....It's still 1972!:yes:


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Damn it was *HOT* Today on Vancouver Island.


 
Ill never forget the video of the guy carrying the flag durring the riots says "this is a disgrace to Vancoucer". He was real skinny and had a classic hockey mullet. I laughed picturing it in my head. But I have never been able to find it on the net. Saw it on tv but would love to see it again.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> Yep hello gloom
> 
> 65 during the days 50's at night is rough.. :whistling2:
> But... at least you're not paying $4.80 a gal. at the pump


We aren't allowed to complain... except about the gas prices


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> We aren't allowed to complain... except about the gas prices


-4 yesterday here
And fuel try payin £1.49 a litre here!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Thats about $5.60 a gal. US... but $1 US is .77 euro 

* edited to add
It sprinkled today 
Quite a few accidents.... damned CA drivers :furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

First snow fall here today...
It's official...I now hate my life


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> First snow fall here today...
> It's official...I now hate my life


 C'mon now PT, snows great.... to visit :thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> C'mon now PT, snows great.... to visit :thumbup:


Pretty much...Unfortunately I'll be visiting it everyday for the next few months...


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> -4 yesterday here
> And fuel try payin £1.49 a litre here!


Im not gonna convert both of those... whats that in real money and measurement?:whistling2:

being 1 0f 5 Americans on the site im bound to get slammed for that remark....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> First snow fall here today...
> It's official...I now hate my life


Nice ,warm and sunny today here in the Banana belt



wrenchmonkey4 said:


> Im not gonna convert both of those... whats that in real money and measurement?:whistling2:
> 
> being 1 0f 5 Americans on the site im bound to get slammed for that remark....


3.8 liters is approximately one U.S. gallon

Were always around the $1.30mark, plus or minus 5 cents. So were always around the $5.00 mark in gallons.

Our currency works the same as yours (same units) except our dollar is higher than yours right now (think by 3 cents). sad part is, your get 50% of your oil from Canada, meaning we could be self efficient in oil, but look at what we pay


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> First snow fall here today...
> It's official...I now hate my life


Come to the land of OZ for 6 months, it is just starting to warm up here.
If you go to our snow fields alot of the towies are Canucks, most have not seen a summer in years. We should do the same thing is reverse. I would not miss winter little bit.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> Im not gonna convert both of those... whats that in real money and measurement?:whistling2:
> 
> being 1 0f 5 Americans on the site im bound to get slammed for that remark....


 I will make it simple!
Last week i filled my van and it cost me 100 british pounds! And here we go again the thing will need filled again today which is another £100:furious: Convert that into ur $ and u will get it!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Just over $2 a litre for petrol here.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

cazna said:


> Just over $2 a litre for petrol here.


What the ..... And we are complaining here in montreal when it go up at 1.45$ / litre ...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

machinemud said:


> What the ..... And we are complaining here in montreal when it go up at 1.45$ / litre ...


The bonus for me though is i dont do many kms, About 10,000kms per year for me, So its a tank of gas about every 3 weeks, Buck reckons he mows that out in a month. I do try and stay at the job as much as possible though, Bring lunch, Make sure i get everything on the way to work etc, Cut back on as much driving as i can, Running a wagon costs a lot, Fuel, maintance, Incsurances, Rego $500 per year, WOFs $100 per year, I have to buy Kms as i drive a diesall, Thats a tax, I pay $200 per 5000km i drive, All diesal vehicles in nz has to.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Try a tank a week. Thats about $105 at the moment.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Try a tank a week. Thats about $105 at the moment.


Try 2 tanks a week:blink:

I average 140 k a day, more if I work up in cottage country or east of London (40 minutes minimum to hour, one way each day). We get a whole extra penny if a house is considered "out of town", which don't even buy a full tank of gas, yet alone drive time:furious:

Thats why I love the Indians, $1.13 to night on the Rez, opposed to white man pumps @ $1.25. Toss in a carton of smokes @ 33 bucks, compared to 80 bucks,,,,, keeps me from collecting welfare:thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

You'd probably make out better with the welfare :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Try a tank a week. Thats about $105 at the moment.


 $7.000 - $10.000 A YEAR! That's just the truck.. not including fuel for the generators and space heaters.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> $7.000 - $10.000 A YEAR! That's just the truck.. not including fuel for the generators and space heaters.


ok you win:thumbsup:

But on the other hand, there's no way I would pay for fuel , to supply power or heat so a rich person can build their house


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> ok you win:thumbsup:
> 
> But on the other hand, there's no way I would pay for fuel , to supply power or heat so a rich person can build their house


 YEP!!! IT SUCKS!!!!:yes: 1972..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

$2.20 per litre for petrol, $1.58 per litre for diesal, The diesal is cheaper becouse there are some taxes missing, So you have to buy your road user kms, $200 per 5000kms i think it is which is just a tax, Sometimes i do a tank per week if im out of town but thats not too often, I dont actually like driving much, It gets boring. I would be no good in oz, A ten hr drive is just for a picnic.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Put 500 litres of diesel in the boat start of summer at $1.20/litre. Headed north and put in another 3000 litres at $1.08/litre. :yes: Am good for a while now.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Put 500 litres of diesel in the boat start of summer at $1.20/litre. Headed north and put in another 3000 litres at $1.08/litre. :yes: Am good for a while now.


What sort of boat you got sharky???


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

cazna said:


> What sort of boat you got sharky???


A converted wooden fishboat that was built in 1927. 54 ft long with a V series 6-71 Jimmy. I do charters in the summers with it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> A converted wooden fishboat that was built in 1927. 54 ft long with a V series 6-71 Jimmy. I do charters in the summers with it.


I come from a fishing family, The folks had a few boats, Wooden, And built a steel one. I get sea sick so fishing wasnt for me, Have you got a pic of your boat, Heres a couple from me, The first pic is from the 80s, Thats dads and another boat hit it, Lucky it was flat sea and they were close to home, It wouldnt take much of a wave to sink it. The second was one he built, He had one before that, Unfortunatly it got hammered in a storm, 3 guys in there 20s drowned.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

cazna said:


> Have you got a pic of your boat, Heres a couple from me,


Post 99 in what do you drive 
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/what-do-you-drive-3366/index5/


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Post 99 in what do you drive
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/what-do-you-drive-3366/index5/


Cool man, Looks sturdy and comfortable, Good size wheel house :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Upper to mid 80s this week.  Lovin It!!!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

The eye of Hurricane Sandy is supposed to go right over my area:thumbsup:.
All the stores are sold out of milk and bread. Hardware stores sold out of generators. I went to Lowes and the girl in front of me bought $50 in batteries:blink:. I love all the hype, the weather channel is calling it a hybrid storm which we haven't seen the likes of in over 100 years. 100 million expected to be without power soon.What ever!
I think moore is getting hit right now


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Hope the storm doesn't hit all of ya's as hard as expected. Keep us updated bubba


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I hope nobody gets hurt P.A. but that storm could bring on a lot of work. Something tells me moore has a bomb shelter. He'll be fine !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Just a little drizzle here. Eastern shore is getting most of it , I'm dead center Va. Buckingham...Tomorrow evening will be the worst for us were in a wind advisory till Wednesday . I feel for you PA and those above ya. Ny will close down the subways tomorrow.

I've got 2 generators and a case of bullets tho after last night I really haven't had the taste for one this evening  Today was sand day that didn't help matters none:no:

Stay safe up there !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I hope nobody gets hurt P.A. but that storm could bring on a lot of work. Something tells me moore has a bomb shelter. He'll be fine !


 What would make you think that? 

I'm sittin here watching  'call of the wildman' You wanna see a country boy ? Check him out!!:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

From what I have read, looks like were getting four inches of rain, but where Moose boy lives, their calling for snow









Maybe all this rain will keep those pesky little trick or treaters away, so I won't half to hide in my darkened out house:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Stay safe men. The storm is making first head lines on the news over here, so they must be expecting all hell to break loose.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

True Canadians!
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2530542754854&set=vb.111263958940392&type=2&theater


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> True Canadians!
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2530542754854&set=vb.111263958940392&type=2&theater


haha sounds like a bunch of newfies. my wifes jaw dropped she's like how long were they under there lol:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> haha sounds like a bunch of newfies. my wifes jaw dropped she's like how long were they under there lol:blink:


Haha! Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I always know when it's the holidays because my DWC takes 2 weeks off, so thats 2 weeks without a pay which sucks big time. I still can't reach him.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I worked solid through the holidays someone has to pick up the slack....come down here DLS My check book is always close by...


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Winter sucks sometimes !


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Winter sucks sometimes !
> 
> Drywall taping water run - YouTube


You had it easy:thumbup:
Around 15 years ago, we were doing a high rise in Burlington, I sent 2bjr to the lake to get some water. He had to climb down on the rocks and dip his bucket in. he came back soaking wet from the waves:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

you can have that Brother!!!No worries of me stepping on your turf!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> you can have that Brother!!!No worries of me stepping on your turf!


My turf is a lot like yours. It grows on ya. I know you would love it !

Only -10°C that day. When it's -40°C then it REALLY sucks !


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

normally i bring my water from home...but i've been guilty on occasion back in the day of sucking dirty water out off the property with my tube!:whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

- 7 lows 10 highs Looks like more office and shop time


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

mudslingr said:


> Only -10°C that day. When it's -40°C then it REALLY sucks !


Looks like fun on the lake, Its when it ices over that getting water might be challenging. Must be a bitch if you spill water on yourselves on the walk up with that cold wind.


----------

